

How many GNU/Linux users are needed to change a light bulb? - mparramon
http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/users-lightbulb.html

======
TheCoreh
> 1 to remind everyone that the right name is GNU/Lightbulb.

Haha, opened the page already expecting that. Was not disappointed. I wonder
why naming is something that attracts so much energy and strong opinions in
open source movements? Are other fields like that as well?

~~~
HCIdivision17
There are two major problems in computer science: naming things, cache
invalidation, and off-by-one errors. (Twist on the Karlton quote.) I blame the
foremost for this issue. Note though that very few of the users needed
actually complain about it; the vast majority of the discussion is,
predictably, off-topic.

